# Number of Roux users.



## jms_gears1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Ive noticed lately that a lot of people are using/switching to Roux, so i was wondering how many people on the forum use Roux?

if you could post below and state your average

And be proud your a roux user xD

I use roux and my Average is ~39.02


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 12, 2009)

sorry, but there's too many Roux threads. :/ You all are just over-doing it now.

anyway, using Roux, about 35s. 23s with seefop, though.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 12, 2009)

I met one yesterday, he averages about 14-15. His name is Gilles.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 12, 2009)

lol its mainly me i just ha a couple of questions that didnt really fit into anything else so i thought id post them seperatly.

that and im newish to roux and i def enjoy it so of course im going to post more threads about is. and look at fridrichs post count..


----------



## piemaster (Aug 12, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I met one yesterday, he averages about 14-15. His name is Gilles.



What's a premium member?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 12, 2009)

piemaster said:


> What's a premium member?


You pay pjk (the guy who created this site) and ask him to make you a premium member.



Tim Reynolds said:


> I met one yesterday, he averages about 14-15. His name is Gilles.



My times are sooo close to the roux creator himself


----------



## piemaster (Aug 12, 2009)

And what's so special about a premium member?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 12, 2009)

piemaster said:


> And what's so special about a premium member?



no ads, no limit in Private messages, stuff like that


----------



## Dirk BerGuRK (Aug 12, 2009)

I average \approx 17 seconds with Roux.


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 12, 2009)

Roux isn't my main method, but I do use it for fun solves (along with Petrus).

I average above a minute, though.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 12, 2009)

I avg. 45 seconds at the moment.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 12, 2009)

piemaster said:


> And what's so special about a premium member?



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/search.php?searchid=414518

The search function is there for a reason. Please use it next time instead of repeatedly asking off-topic questions.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 13, 2009)

I use roux and average about 31 seconds. CFOP is still my main method though until my roux times get better.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> piemaster said:
> 
> 
> > And what's so special about a premium member?
> ...



fail link doesnt work.


----------



## elcarc (Aug 13, 2009)

im planning on learing it when i get my next cube


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 13, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > piemaster said:
> ...



Fixed. Hey its not my fault VBulletin fails.


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 13, 2009)

> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > I met one yesterday, he averages about 14-15. His name is Gilles.
> ...



The creator of Petrus is really really good at FMC, but for speed he's not so great lol. I've got him beat by a good 4 seconds now, ErikJ has him beat by 7 =P. 




Stachuk1992 said:


> sorry, but there's too many Roux threads. :/ You all are just over-doing it now.
> 
> anyway, using Roux, about 35s. 23s with seefop, though.


I agree with Stachu, don't you guys find all this Roux crap a little over the top? Like you use a method. Chill. Sure I am guilty of showing my love for Petrus, but at least I don't flaunt it at people.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 13, 2009)

There's too many Roux thread is right. It's annoying and unnecessary. This is why I stopped the Roux Rebellion, I was afraid that it would get even more out of hand than it was. Please stop making Roux threads unless you really need to.

If you have a question like the following, here's my answers so you don't have to make an entire thread about it.

Q- How do I get my Blocks faster?
A- Practice


Q- Can you help on step _x_
A- PM and I'll gladly help you out


Q- Should I go color neutral? I know Waffle is partial neutral and avg like 16 but Big Green isn't and he avg like 13. Which is better???
A- Yes.


Q- When should I learn CMLL?
A- Yes. 


Q- I've been practicing for about _X_ (type of time) and I haven't improved. Help!
A- No. Practice more. It's only been _X_


Q- FRIDRICH ROCKS MY SOCKS!
A- That's not a question


Q- Step 4 is annoying me. Can you give all the algs for it?
A- If I gave to you algs, I would have made videos about it which I have done.


Q- Are there any sites to Learn COLL/CMLL???
A- yes.


Q- Which is better COLL or CMLL?
A- CMLL is more optimized for Roux. COLL can me applied to several methods just in case you want to switch to another method.

Q- How do I track pieces?
A- :fp


Q- Does Fridrich rock your socks?
A- I'm a Roux user.


Q- I have a different question!
A- First - Search function
Second - Post on my tutorial thread
Third - PM me
Forth - Search Function.

and please no more Roux threads unless necessary


----------



## Rawn (Aug 13, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Q- Should I go color neutral? I know Waffle is partial neutral and avg like 16 but Big Green isn't and he avg like 13. Which is better???
> A- Yes.



Big Green's sort of partial, he solves the first block on the yellow or white side.

My average: approx 16 secs


----------



## Thomas09 (Aug 13, 2009)

I Roux too. I've been doing for about a month now and I average 45 seconds.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 13, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> *Q- Should I go color neutral? I know Waffle is partial neutral and avg like 16 but Big Green isn't and he avg like 13. Which is better???
> A- Yes.
> 
> 
> ...



You are my hero.


----------

